# What's the deal with FN?



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a total Newb (which i am) I'd like to know about these Ferret Nation cages. Everyone seems to go completely wild for FN, and while I've been impressed with pictures, I'd like to know if this is the end all be all of cages. 

How much do they run with cage AND shipping?

Can I buy one in any store to avoid shipping?

Is there a very similar cage that has a better price?

I'm planning on buying a cage for my expanding family, and the ferret cage at petco is about 150 anyway, and I figured if it's a much better cage it might be a worthy investment. I have bought three rat cages thus far (including a coast cage mansion) but if i purchase this petco cage it would be a shame to find out that i'd rather buy an FN and spend twice as much down the line. 

mmk any and all suggestions are much appreciated. I won't buy a new cage until i'm sure it's the perfect (and hopefully last) purchase. Sorry for the length. 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the thing people like about Ferret Nation cages is that they have large doors, so they're easy to maintain and clean and they're a decent size. They're also a very basic design so they are highly customisable. They have a ramp in the middle that clamps shut, so you can separate the two levels and have two cages in one, or have the ramp down and have one huge cage. I believe each half can support up to 6 rats, if I remember correctly.

There is a link to a Ferret Nation 142, *here*.

You can buy them from several websites, but there are also some pet stores that carry them. I know some branches of Pet Smart have them in. I believe some people have bought them on eBay, too.

The only down side that I have seen to the Ferret Nation is the bar spacing. It is a little wide for small rats and as we have seen lately, there have been some issues of girls and boys getting to each other through the bars. A lot of people wrap them with hardware cloth or chicken wire, while their rats are small.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it has also been rumored that they may be coming out with a rat nation that has smaller bar spacing. i don't know how authentic that rumor is but with as many of the FNs going for rats and with so many people actually writing the company to tell them about the rats that live in it i can't see them not doing it. so i'm holding out for that instead of getting a FN now and having escapees or having to line the cage.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know if it is still going on, but ferret.com has a $5 shipping thing with ferretnations being $154. That's the best you are going to find them unless you get Petsmart.com to pricematch the ferret.com price. Petsmart seems to always have free shipping online. Some people have even been lucky enough to get their local store to pricematch the ferret.com price, but not many lol. Even the online PEtsmart store has problems sometimes, you have to find the right rep.

But yeah, you can get a double ferretnation for that same price over the internet I think but not anywhere else. They are $229 at petsmart stores without the pricematching.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info and help everyone. The rumor mentioned is inticing. I might have to dig up some dirt on that. Even if I went with a FN now i'm sure I can find a creative way to prevent escapes... and my male is getting neutered sooo not too many worries there!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I read the original thread in Goosemoose starting that 'rumor'.

The OP sent an E-mail to Midwest proposing the 'Rat Nation' and they replied with questions on differences and whatnot and eventually they said they'd toss it in and most likely have a prototype out within the next few years but the price would be even higher than the Ferret Nation thanks to the higher amount of materials needed to make it.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

The Ferret Nation (one story) can hold 9 rats according to the calculator.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

twilight said:


> The Ferret Nation (one story) can hold 9 rats according to the calculator.


Actually 6, I think... The dimensions given usually include the bottom shelf.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yup, it's 6 in a single or 12 in a double. We're thinking of making ours a triple (it's currently a double).  Eventually, there'd be 11 boys in a space meant for 18. Sounds nicer then 11 in a space meant for 12.

Though we'd have to remove the shelf/wheels. My partner is short.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Vixie said:


> I read the original thread in Goosemoose starting that 'rumor'.
> 
> The OP sent an E-mail to Midwest proposing the 'Rat Nation' and they replied with questions on differences and whatnot and eventually they said they'd toss it in and most likely have a prototype out within the next few years but the price would be even higher than the Ferret Nation thanks to the higher amount of materials needed to make it.


Yup! I just gave the company that makes Ferret Nation a call, and the woman hadn't heard anything about smaller bar spacing. 

In any case, I think i'll be getting myself a Ferret Nation. I'd rather buy a GREAT cage than an "ok" one. I'm going to get the two story home, and I believe i'm keeping 6 of the ratties. 6 + 2 = 8 (i only pretend to be good at math :lol: ) So 8 ratties in a cage for 12. If I don't keep 6 i'll get to keep 4-5 so i'll just have to see what happens!


----------

